# MISC | Post your cities tram maps, tram cars, and other info. (Only tram or lightrail)



## Dothog (May 31, 2006)

The Tramlink network in south London.


----------



## ErwinFCG (Oct 12, 2008)

Last week the city council of Groningen (Netherlands, 185000 inhabitants) agreed to build a tram line. The first line connects the central station ("Hoofdstation") with the city center ("Grote Markt") and the university campus ("Zernike Campus"). This first line (±6km) should be ready by 2014, with a second line ready one year after. Line 2 will run from the central station to recreation and sports area "Kardinge".


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Budapest









Debrecen - red is existing,blue is approved extension









Miskolc - yellow line,extension 2 stations west approved









Szeged - yellow are existing,blue is approved extension


----------



## Lusio Quieto (Jun 27, 2009)

*bogota transmilenio (BRT)*

It is the bus rapid transport of bogota TRANSMILENIO, clean, fast, and thr more important cheap for cities of the third world.

http://www.transmilenio.gov.co/WebSite/Default.aspx

the transmilenio's web

here some photos:

1. 









2.
http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo350/Aetokremnos
/transmilenio095xq0.jpg

3.


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

^^ Interesting! Is there a 'local' and an 'express' service on that photo?


----------



## AtD (Oct 22, 2002)

Whee.

Adelaide, South Australia









The tram was back in service in a week. The truck, on the other hand...


----------



## russianpride (Dec 22, 2008)

Sankt Petersburg, Russia


----------



## BART Rider (Jul 7, 2009)

GTR22 said:


> San Francisco Muni Metro
> 
> Also there is a line on Market Street called the F-Market which has different histroric streetcars from all over the world running along it


Sorry, I know this is a couple pages back, but I just wanted to point this out:
Most of those cars are from San Francisco or Boston. Only the German green cars and peter whitt cars aren't from America.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Minneapolis has one light rail line in operation, one going into construction next year, and a third that should go into construction in the near future
The initial Hiawatha line opened in 2006










The line is about 12 miles (19km) and utilizes 27 Bombardier flexity LRVs, very similar to the ones in Stockholm. Demand has greatly exceeded expectations and more trains will probably be ordered and run in three linked pairs as opposed to two pairs run currently .It connects downtown Minneapolis with the airport and the Mall of America in Bloomington, and is mostly segregated from traffic or maintains right of way (except within downtown itself). There is below grade portion running underneath the Airport.






































The second line, The central Corridor will link Downtown Minneapolis and Downtown St Paul passing through the University of Minnesota. It is of similar length (though projected to have higher ridership) and will use the same vehicles as the Hiawatha line










The Southwest Corridor, the third line would connect downtown Minneapolis with Eden Prarie in the western suburbs has been proposed, and they are currently deciding between 3 different alignments as well as working out funding. There is a tentative plan for a fourth, the Robert st Corridor connecting downtown St Paul with the southern suburbs.

There have also been some talks on and off of installing some of the streetcar system that was in use until it unfortunately (and under sketchy circumstances) replaced with buses in the early 50s. at its peak in the 1930s twin cities rapid transit had 530 miles of track and over 1,200 trams, many of their own design.

Preserved TCRT streetcars


----------



## AndresBlue (Apr 21, 2006)

Alargule said:


> ^^ Interesting! Is there a 'local' and an 'express' service on that photo?


Sorry i know its a little bit late for the answer, but yes. There are local(in spanish Corrientes) and express(in spanish Expresos) services in Transmilenio, the most important fact is that they are really fast, prior to Transmilenio you could spend 1 hour in a 10km or less distance, but now with Transmilenio it takes up to 15 minutes or less the same distance


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*"Kayseray"Kayseri tram the newest in Turkey*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

AnsaldoBreda Sirio tram


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

Portland: not my city, but a really nice LRT system (nicest ive used in the US so far). The green line (shown on the maps as being in planning) opens later this month...








































The second deepest station in the world-240ft (79m) below ground:








The city also has a single streetcar line (purple above)


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*Antray Antalya tramways from Turkey*


















CAF trams of new red line.








the trams of blue line.


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

Antalya new red line...
picture by Onur.......


----------



## EREN_eskisehir (Sep 28, 2008)

ESTRAM / Eskişehir

16 km.
2 lines

1 OTOGAR - SSK
2 OPERA - OGÜ

Map:


Trams:


K. Uluvar / wowturkey

L1 T14


Medine Karadağ / wowturkey

L2 T12


Selçuk Ünal / wowturkey



Serdar Sara / wowturkey


----------



## lightrail (May 24, 2007)

Does advanced rapid transit count? Track map of Vancouver's three skytrain lines - approx. 69km of double-track, 48 stations (10 underground, 4 on the surface and 34 elevated), fully automated metro system - currently carrying approx. 350,000 people per day (the third line - Canada Line, has been open one week and ridership figures are already higher than originally expected this early).

*Beck Diagramme*









*Track Map*


----------



## metro_minotaur (Feb 7, 2009)

Seeing as we've had the info about the Melbourne Tram System on this thread twice, i thought i'd post the next biggest tram city in Australia. In Adelaide there is only one remaining line (from a once larger network that was removed over 40 years ago) at the moment it is about 12.5km in length with about 11 Bombardier Flexity Classic trams, by next year the line will be extended to 15km and the number of trams almost doubled. There older tram cars, which were introduced in 1929 were retired from service in 2007, but continued to operate on weekends as a tourist service, and will probably do so until new trams aquired from Europe are brought into service.

more info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adelaide_tram
*
Old Trams, from 1929:*








*
Current Trams, in operation since 2006:*








*
Newest trams, will arrive at the end of 2009:*


----------



## metro_minotaur (Feb 7, 2009)

Other than Adelaide and Melbourne, Sydney also runs a tram line. It is over 7km long and runs from the central railway station through several tourist areas to the inner suburb of Lillyfield. Over 10 years after it's opening the line has only been extended once, and there have been plans to build more tram lines throught the Sydney CBD by the local council however the New South Wales State Government is unwilling to finance any more tram lines at this time.

more information:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_Light_Rail
*
One of the Sydney Light Rail Trams, introduced in 1997:*


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Here's a nice little map of Melbourne's system (including Suburban rail).

The coloured lines are tram routes, and the black lines are S-Rail. Most (the vast majority) of stations have been left off the map, as I guess there's just too many of them to represent.


----------

